# She might be a keeper!



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Pics of her pointing a wing at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good looking dog, get it to a trainer.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks weekender. Im going to try an finish her myself. Ive broke a few GSP's quite a few yrs back so im gonna give it a try. Really birdy so thats a good start.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Here she is pointing scent only, wow!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Nice looking attitude on her. I can rember when everyone thought that a bird dog should not be messed with until it was 2 years old. Good job on starting her early.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Gotta love it! I've recently learned how much fun it is to:
1) Train a pointing dog
2) Hunt with a pointing dog
Neither had I done before I got my setter about 16 months ago. It's my new obsession. I was lucky, I got a dog with great insticts, breeding, and took a "do no harm" approach to her training. Now when we leave a field you can certify it bird-free.  
Got a name for her yet?
Maybe we can find her a tail!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

HAHA Steel, Now your gonna hurt Sally's feelings... Maybe yours can give up some of that long bushy thing it has hanging off her backside. English Setter? Any pics? Had a Gordon Setter once.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER,
Here's one from my album. For some reason I couldn't insert the photo here.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=20499&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Good Lookin ES Steel, Classy. We should hook up sometime. Parma here.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

If you don't want to create a possible problem, I would get those dogs off the wings after the first time. They don't hold scent very long, they teach the dog to visually point, and it could create problems with the dog not understanding why there is not a real live bird where it should be. So, get some real live birds for the dog soon.


----------

